# Oil seals on a '70 6hp Evirude



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Are the lower unit oil seals located at the water pump and at the prop your standard pry them out (carefully) and press the new ones back in type?  I've got leakage at both and need to replace them.  I will be ordering a reprint of the OEM manual with the seals, but want to know if I need any "special" tools.  They look pretty straight forward to me though.

Don't ya just hate gear oil that looks like butterscotch?!

In the mean time I get to scrape all of the excessive amounts of liquid gasket the guy that serviced the water pump before me put on every surface he could think of.  To top it off it is the fibrous Pliobond type stuff that is just like nasty beef jerky.  In every friggin screw hole too. 

Edit: Oops that is "76 not "70, but it is the same lower unit so it does not really matter.


----------

